# Inspired choice by the Bank of England



## Bronte (27 Nov 2012)

One watches in awe at the British being brave enough to bring in an outsider to govern the Bank of England. A man of high repute, Mark Carney, a Canadian and not an insider. On a salary of a mere £ 624 K. 

Would that our ministers could hire such expertise, but sure they only get by on a measly € 500 K + and don't have to apply for jobs but get moved around like musical chairs from one bank or quango to another, where all that matters is who you know and not how good you are at your job. And sure €500 K isn't really great in the context of getting the best as they never tire of claiming (lying). And what do we get for our peanuts of € 500 K plus. Monkeys.  I think we're the monkeys.


----------

